# VW AudiTec Bishops Stortford



## windym (Jun 24, 2019)

Took my MK2 3.2 to these guys today for a coolant system check. Very impressed with the service and the final bill extremely professional and really nice guys, providing a great service. Could not be happier and throughly recommend them to the forum.

Andy


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I used them for the first time recently for a cambelt and MOT.

Price was good and service customer care was very good too.

The day after I received the car back me and my wife went for a few days away in Norfolk, whilst driving I heard an occasional knock when pressing on down sone of the wonderful country lanes in the region.

On my return it was apparent that I needed to perform a thermostat replacement as the temperature was not reaching 90 and staying there.

Whilst removing the necessary parts to change the thermostat I discovered that the two bolts that hold the aluminium turbo pipe from the intercooler to the engine we're missing, I know that they were there as I had recently been cleaning and replacing suspension parts in that area and had personally removed this pipe and then replaced it and had a mare trying to find the correct torque setting for the bolts.

I called them to explain the situation and they offered to correct this, however I had the car up on ramps doing the thermostat and so asked them if they could find the bolts and just forward them.

The bolts were long gone and so they tried to locate some new ones that day, unfortunately no VAG dealer had any in stock so it was a next day job. First thing the next day the bolts were delivered by TPS and I fitted them.

I would recommend this garage as there was no kerfuffle and they tried their hardest to locate the bolts that day.

I will be using them in the future.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Seeing as tps is opposite them

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

That's a big advantage as this TPS is happy to deal with cash accounts from the public.

Its a win win.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

So to some it all up.... vwauditec left a couple of bolts out of the car after completing a job?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes, that's correct.

We've all made mistakes and it wasn't immediately apparent until I stripped down the front end to replace the thermostat.

I did hear a slight knock from this area, this has now been cured since the bolts were replaced.

I would like to stress that AudiTec could not have been more helpful.


----------

